# Fun dip is made by Nestle (DANG IT)



## bbraymom (Aug 18, 2007)

So I had a hankering for one of my favorite candies, Fun Dip, and without checking the label I bought it, ate it and then was reading the joke on the back noticed the label said Nestle. RATS! Now I'm going to have to find something else to give me my sugar fix. How do they get into candy too?


----------



## MelissaAHM (Jan 12, 2008)

What's going on with Nestle? Did I miss something - Does this have to do with the genetically grown sugar?


----------



## wildhoneypie (Feb 22, 2008)

The dislike of Nestle probably has to do with their global campaign to sabatage breastfeeding and market formula to new mothers regardless of the mother's ablility to afford the formula, use it properly, or her access to clean drinking water to make the formula. But they probably do other evil things I'm not aware of as well. I can't imagine that they are very enviornmentally or socially responsible with their growing/manufacturing. Anyhow, of course Nestle is in candy! You must not be a chocolate person bbraymom, they've got the Nestle Crunch bar, and lots of other "goodies".

Stepping down of the Nestle is evil soapbox now to continue with my day...but thanks for the opportunity, that rant felt pretty good.


----------



## amey (Jan 20, 2002)

Yeah. They own the Wonka line too.

Breaks my heart. I miss gobstoppers and nerds.

Let's not even get started on the Butterfinger.

Signed,
She who is a friend to the conventional candies


----------



## bbraymom (Aug 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildhoneypie* 
The dislike of Nestle probably has to do with their global campaign to sabatage breastfeeding and market formula to new mothers regardless of the mother's ablility to afford the formula, use it properly, or her access to clean drinking water to make the formula. But they probably do other evil things I'm not aware of as well. I can't imagine that they are very enviornmentally or socially responsible with their growing/manufacturing. Anyhow, of course Nestle is in candy! You must not be a chocolate person bbraymom, they've got the Nestle Crunch bar, and lots of other "goodies".

Stepping down of the Nestle is evil soapbox now to continue with my day...but thanks for the opportunity, that rant felt pretty good.

I'm well aware of Nestle chocolate. I've stayed away from that. I was just taken aback that they owned Wonka too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amey* 
Yeah. They own the Wonka line too.

Breaks my heart. I miss gobstoppers and nerds.

Let's not even get started on the Butterfinger.

Signed,
She who is a friend to the conventional candies

I hear ya!!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Man, fun dip was my favorite candy as a kid. Funny - I was just thinking of that the other day. lol.


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

8


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Crap! My kids are eating it right now!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ack! I thought Wonka was one of the 'safe' ones. Gosh darn it, Fun Dip is one of our mainstays for 'movie and junk food night' lol....

I even bought a lot of Wonka candies for halloween last year, deliberately avoiding the nestle juggernaut.

At least Cadbury is still safe... right??!!??


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
Ack! I thought Wonka was one of the 'safe' ones. Gosh darn it, Fun Dip is one of our mainstays for 'movie and junk food night' lol....

I even bought a lot of Wonka candies for halloween last year, deliberately avoiding the nestle juggernaut.

_At least Cadbury is still safe... right??!!??_

iirc, in the us, hersheys produces it.


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
iirc, in the us, hersheys produces it.

Correct. (I just checked the cadburry eggs I have.)

Also Peeps are non-Nestle and so are Russel Stover chocolate bunnies.


----------



## amey (Jan 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 

At least Cadbury is still safe... right??!!??

Well........... depends on whether you care about having Slave-Free chocolate.

http://vision.ucsd.edu/~kbranson/sto...eproducts.html

(no judgment here - I had a cream egg the other day)

Oh, and you CAN get Cadbury chocolate here that's still made in the UK.


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

My kids were not happy campers when I stopped buying milo they (and myself for that matter) could eat it by the tablespoon straight from the tin.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amey* 
Well........... depends on whether you care about having Slave-Free chocolate.

http://vision.ucsd.edu/~kbranson/sto...eproducts.html

(no judgment here - I had a cream egg the other day)

Oh, and you CAN get Cadbury chocolate here that's still made in the UK.

Thanks for the link, for the last 10+ years I have not bought chocolate to eat. (A couple times I was fed it by accident) I did buy some green and black's fair trade cocoa (I was baking a chocolate cake for some people) and I think that it is great.


----------

